
A business parable: Three men and a lady - raganwald
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/06/three-men-and-lady.html
======
pg
I don't understand. Can someone explain?

~~~
raganwald
Clearly, the author needs help writing parables that communicate a point with
emphasis!

The point was the irony of the IT guys arguing about cronyism in the movie
while negotiating a deal that came about because the investor knows the
founder's father.

The investor suddenly realized this and wondered whether he really was putting
the best people on the deal or whether the poeple he "trusted" would let him
down, so he asks his EA to keep an eye on them.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Well, at least you didn't start with a story about your neighbor's clock radio
then try to graft an inappropriate ending to it.

